# Diabetics who skip breakfast provoke hazardous blood sugar spikes



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2015)

More and more Americans on-the-go are skipping the "most important meal of the day," not eating until lunch. This tendency to miss breakfast has already been linked to the growing epidemic of obesity and cardiovascular problems in the US -- and it may put the health of diabetics at risk as well.

Very little was known regarding the effect of skipping breakfast on the health of diabetics -- until now. A new Tel Aviv University study reveals the substantial impact of skipping breakfast on type-2 diabetics. "Fasting" until noon triggers major blood sugar spikes (postprandial hyperglycemia) and impairs the insulin responses of type-2 diabetics throughout the rest of the day, researchers say.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/07/150728120158.htm


----------



## Bloden (Jul 29, 2015)

How can anyone go without breakfast?!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2015)

Bloden said:


> How can anyone go without breakfast?!!



Before diabetes I always skipped breakfast, opting for something more like 'brunch'. However, I was so utterly, utterly famished during the 8 days I spent in hospital, once I had insulin pumping through my blood, that I haven't skipped it since  Having said that, I only have a single slice of toast these days, so not exactly substantial, but it gives my early morning exercise something to work on and stops my DP rise


----------



## Bloden (Jul 29, 2015)

I loooove breakfast. I sometimes go to bed thinking about what to have for breakfast! Oink oink.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd kill a person for breakfast, well maybe just a light beating,  I'm absolutely starving in a morning, and then proper hungry by lunch time and well, not fussed at all at night.  Funny how appetites differ isn't it.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 29, 2015)

Lately I seem to have developed what I call "my inner teenage boy" - I'm always hungry! Hopefully it's just a phase...


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 29, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Lately I seem to have developed what I call "my inner teenage boy" - I'm always hungry! Hopefully it's just a phase...



I've been in the hungry teenage boy phase since I was 11 and suddenly 5'11.... but then I probably have the emotional range of a teenage boy too, so it's all good


----------



## Bloden (Jul 30, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> I've been in the hungry teenage boy phase since I was 11 and suddenly 5'11.... but then I probably have the emotional range of a teenage boy too, so it's all good



That's a long adolescence, KookyCat! I hope you don't have the acne that goes with it.


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Jul 30, 2015)

I've never skipped breakfast, and could never understand people who could. 

I have found, however, that since I've been taking insulin my general appetite throughout the day has gone down. I still get hungry mid-afternoon, but I'm never hungry between breakfast and lunch like I used to be. I don't know if that's due to the insulin controlling my diabetes better, or if I'm still getting to grips with being a diabetic so I'm telling myself I'm not hungry.

(I've written hungry so much I'm now starving!)


----------

